# eric...



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Hey! I asked you a couple of questions on my I need help thread on the anxiety forum. I know you are a busy kind of guy and I think you may be having computer probs (?), I just wanted to make sure you saw them. No hurry.Gracias!  LauraleeBTW, are Mikes tapes good for reflux, too? I saw it mentioned on the symptom improvement checklist in the booklet that came with the tapes and if those will help this problem, too, I know it is time to start them over again!!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Lauralee, will post to that thread for you, just have a lot going on right now and trying to catch up.







I will post over there so you know.Two your second question, yes.However, meds depending on the cause of the reflux and diagnoses and if there is damage are and issue to make sure you work with you doctor on, but yes they can help and be complementary to treatment.Its super important to work with a doctor on this and how bad the gerd is.But I would read this carefully and how it may or maynot apply to you. http://www.med.ucla.edu/ndp/Newsletters/Summer02Hrtbrn.htm


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Thank you, eric...as I said, no hurry on the other answers.







Thanks as well for the link. Very interesting! I am now on Tagamet and it is killing me. I have not had D this bad ever. But, I will stick it out for the few days or weeks it takes to calm the reflux down, I just won't leave my house!







It takes a few days for the pain to go away on the meds. I cannot wait until that happens because I don't know how much more of this I can take.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

lauralee, I would watch out for the tums also as I think there maybe an ingredient in them that can help to cause d.I am not sure, but I don' t think the tagement would do that so much really, but a pharm. might know that for you and on the tums and antacids.Hope you feel better soon, your doing the right things so you know.


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

I am really hoping it isn't the Tagamet causing the D, but maybe something else and it's just a coincidence and it will settle down soon. I will call the doc tomorrow and ask if they have any suggestions.My husband is going to elevate the head of the bed on blocks this afternoon. THAT should be interesting. I have a feeling I'm going to feel like I'm sliding off!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

a couple more things to read. http://www.healthcare.ucla.edu/vitalsigns/...al_problems.htm On the antiacids like tums and I wanted to make sure this was right for you.Calcium based ones and Aluminum are more apt to cause constipation.Magnesium ones more liikely to cause diarrhea.Aluminum-magnesium antacids (such as Maalox, Di-Gel, Mylanta, and Riopan) are less likely to cause constipation or diarrhea than are aluminum-only or magnesium-only antacids. This is not the most optimal solution taking them long term constantly. So you know. http://my.webmd.com/encyclopedia/article/1668.51565


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

PS make sure your getting enough excersise as that can really contribute in this.


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

I just read the Tagamet box and one of the ingredients is magnesium! It doesn't say how much is in it, so I really can't say if it is enough to cause the problem, but I suspect it might be. Thank you for the info. I will look around to find something that will work.I am making the requisite lifestyle changes as well...I have altered my diet, I am trying to walk when I can, my husband is helping me however he can (the man is a saint...he would have to be to be married to me!







). I don't want to have to take any of these drugs long term for sure. I hope I can get rid of it soon and be rid of it for a long time. I will have to stick with the lifestyle changes though because I really don't want it coming back. Good motivator for sure!!


----------

